# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معرفی کامل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی البرز

## Persona

http://education.abzums.ac.ir/Portal...4-8be7ceed6447

----------

